# Pictures of new motorhome



## dhutchy

Here are some pictures of our new Motorhome. My daughter Gemma has turned up at ours so i collared her to post them for me.  She says she is going to show me how to do it but i said she will need a spare month. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger750

nice to see m/h's that are more than white looks good hope you enjoy
terry


----------



## greenasthegrass

phoarr that is gawjus!

Greenie


----------



## Ails40

Dave,

Looks great. 

Safe and happy travelling.

Aileen


----------



## dawnwynne

It looks lovely! Going to really test you now....any pics of the inside?! :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Purrdy motorhome. Don't let Annie see it - she loves Burstners :roll:

Gerald


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

A lovelly piece of kit.
Have they put the hab door on the wrong side.  

Cheers :lol: 

dave p


----------



## geraldandannie

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Have they put the hab door on the wrong side.


No Dave - it's obviously on the correct side. However, I believe UK-built motorhomes have them on the wrong side :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Sonesta

Ooh lovely motorhome Dave, I bet you cant stop looking at it? Be nice to see some interior shots too as I love looking inside different motorhome layouts - so if you get chance, please post some for us all to have a nosey.

Oddly enough - our hab door is on the 'wrong' side too! :lol: :lol: 

Have fun.

Sue


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Super van with the door on the correct side!!!

Inside pics please?

Happy travelling


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

OK I get it We drive on the wrong side of the road :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## bigbazza

Nice pics, door is on wrong side,  
Greenie, you've changed your avatar again!!  
I hadn't quite got used to your other one.


----------



## dhutchy

Thanks all for your comments i will try to get some more pics only trouble is when my daughter was trying to download them they have too many wotsitbytes for this site so future son in law had to mess about with whatever to get them on . We've got most of our stuff in there now and it looks grand looking forward to getting off now. Dave P if hab door is on wrong side it proves i must be a bit crackers cos it's spot on for me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Parked in a laybye i would call it a suicide door :lol: 


Dave p

I am not criticising, its a super machine.


----------



## greenasthegrass

A change is as good as a rest! Bazza honey. Wanna lick of me strawberry?


is that the one where the bed drops right down and the whole lounge bit slides down with it?


Greenie


----------



## dhutchy

Grennie your wright bed drops down and we went for bunk bed version for a bigger shower room :wink:


----------



## carolgavin

Smashing van, long may you sail in her :lol: :lol:


----------



## greygit

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Parked in a laybye i would call it a suicide door :lol:
> 
> Dave p
> 
> I am not criticising, its a super machine.


Yep your right it is a bit scary our Rapido is the same but as we spend more time "over the water" than here it's not too bad.
Gary :wink:


----------



## wobby

Enjoy.

Wobby


----------



## telboy1

Looks lovely, have a great time
Dawn


----------



## bowlty

hi
very good, i would like one of those


----------



## vava1

it's the steering wheel that's on the wrong side - unless you're restricting yourself to this tiny island?


----------



## Rapide561

*Burstner*

Hi

Nice looking van. Same question as Greenie, re the drop down bed.

For reducing sizes of pics, I use a program called Pixresizer - so easy even I can do it. If you do a Google search, you will find the file to download.

Russell


----------



## Mickyblueyes

Hi there and hello to one and all (1st post)

We are looking to change to a MH form a caravan and are very interested in this MH as I believe it is an Ixeo IT 666 with the kids bunks & drop down double on the ceiling ???

If it is we would be very interested to hear how you get on with it, who you bought it from, and its spec, what you added to std & why.

We would like to tow a small car around and believe the 666 is rated to tow 1700kgs. Is this a 2.3 or the 3ltr. :wink: :?: 

Hope it all goes well, it looks great !


----------



## edgarscot

*Burstner registration number*

Our number plate is a few letters after yours. Looks as if you bought from camper uk Lincoln? Did you get a good service? We are pleased with our Nexxo and even although we are 400 miles away, they seem to be responding to minor items. 
Not too happy about the poor shelf brackets! See my postings in bodywork forum
Ed and Ena


----------



## bonnieboo

Gorgeous van, my door is on the wrong side too but I dont mind
Jakki


----------



## midlifecrisismil

Hi Dave 

That is one smart unit.

Has it got a name yet or is that too twee for you?

Bet you cant resist looking at it from the window.

Happy travelling

Milly


----------



## dhutchy

Hi Milly the name is ixty (ixeo 666) i bet you cant believe how anybody could work that out eh :lol: :lol: and your right i can't stop looking at it it's my pride and joy.Hi Ed and Ena i did get it from camper uk and service was brilliant .Sorry about the shelf supports but all in all i'm a joiner and thats something that can be easily sorted i'm sure you wont let that spoil things for you.Thanks everyone else for the comments enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Mickyblueyes

Hope 'Ixty' goes well. 

I have spoken to CamperUK and they are waiting to hear about 2011 'Ixty's' as they didn't think there were any more 2010 models


----------

